# Help a Soldier get a pig....



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

If anyone has property with a hog problem and wouldnt mind someone coming and shooting one...i would love to go hog hunting before i ship out in october...IM me if possible
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

